# x-trail camper



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

sorry if this has been posted before but i came across this picture of an x-trail for rental in south africa



















Camper Rental South Africa - 4x4 Campers for hire

has anyone seen anything like this before? - i have not seen anything like this in the uk


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, I've seen it at the 4WD show here in Sydney quite a while ago and it is very practical for other larger 4WDs, but I have my doubts about it being effective for the xtrail, the roof racks of which are only rated to carry 70Kg.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

i saw an exy with one on in Norway last summer, it looked pretty stable, but i think its more for the defenders and land cruisers u usually see it on.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I would hate for someone to knock that ladder when am asleep at the top, that would surely give me a heart attack LOL


----------

